
Fake ‘Unicorns’ Are Running Roughshod Over the Venture Capital Industry - howard941
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/11/fake-unicorns-are-running-over-the-venture-capital-industry.html
======
robocat
The interesting part to me was:

"investigations indicated that over 90 percent of mutual funds used inflated
post-money valuations. For instance, funds holding different classes of stock
in the same company, which clearly should have different prices, would show
the same figure."

Using VC round "valuation" for your pricing? Wow.

